

Levelling Up as a Developer - mjfisher
http://mjfisher.net/articles/levelling_up_as_a_developer

======
kellros
Good article, just a bit distracting to read (for me) at that font size (the
content area is very wide at 1920x1080) - try setting style.css -> p { font-
size: 16px; line-height: 24px; } for large sceens ( >= 1100px )

